
Washington Post public editor: Jeff Bezos could solve pay equality tomorrow - ericzawo
https://www.cjr.org/public_editor/washington-post-bezos-pay-equality.php
======
Magodo
> money he would never, ever miss. But he won’t do it. That’s all you need to
> know.

Saved you a click. Seems like some kind of sustained narrative against Jeff
Bezos rather than any serious analysis

~~~
sp332
Amazon drew attention to themselves with this press release
[https://blog.aboutamazon.com/policy/amazon-
donates-10-millio...](https://blog.aboutamazon.com/policy/amazon-
donates-10-million-to-organizations-supporting-justice-and-equity) and I think
holding them accountable for not actually doing the thing they want credit for
doing is fair.

~~~
Magodo
Oh sure, but I was talking about news even before their donation. The news
cycle constantly has something negative to say about his net worth for some
reason. A figure that is just paper value btw, it's not like he could actually
cash in and have billions of dollars in the bank. Net worth numbers are
worthless heuristics

------
seph-reed
I absolutely agree that with social power should come with social
responsibility. I absolutely see that Bezos has insane amounts of social
power. I absolutely see that he is taking on very little social
responsibility... which is the normal amount (note: "normal" has been very
many bad things before).

Overall, this article is lame. It's a weak stance and misses what I think
should be the central point: with power comes responsibility. Including social
power.

------
jb775
Have we learned nothing from the past 2-3 weeks? Puff pieces like this don't
accomplish anything. Need to find the next Jimmy Hoffa to lead a unionization
effort, while putting safeguards in place within the union structure to make
sure power is decentralized.

~~~
Splognosticus
If we really need help from the Mafia in order to fix income inequality then
we truly are screwed. :P

------
glofish
right because your elected officials cannot, therefore we need to find someone
that could and look how easy is for them to do

~~~
elicash
Yes, we should demand more from government. However, collective action by
workers inside their workplace is also incredibly important. You should check
out the Washington Post Guild study cited in this piece, it's quite
interesting.

What I'd also add is that in our system the government does not operate
independently of powerful folks like Bezos. You can't ignore either of them.

------
CarreFive
People are living without hope all across America and Jeff Bezos is afraid of
being slightly less rich after becoming the richest man to ever live...

------
SpicyLemonZest
I'm pretty skeptical of the idea that pay inequality can be solved by simply
having the owner talk to the union and toss money at the problem. Have any
large organizations been able to close their pay gaps this way?

~~~
jively
I don't think the article is suggesting that the billionaire owner should
intervene directly with a donation. But rather the billionaire owner should
accept 200k p/a drop in revenue from WashPo to clear the gap, the resulting
hit in reporting would affect his net worth, but only by a minuscule amount.

~~~
SpicyLemonZest
Right, that's the framing that I don't understand. I'm pretty confident that
the cause of pay inequality at the Washington Post isn't people explicitly
saying "well, we could pay women and minorities fairly, but we won't do it
because Jeff Bezos wants higher profits".

